# Paracord Projects



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

One of the handiest things you can have in survival / camping / SHTF / who knows what situations is good strong cord. The more you can carry with you the better. Lets see some of the cool ways you guys have thought up to bring a good supply.

Seeing the thread on CampingSurvival.com brought this subject to mind. It's where I got the stuff. I found several patterns online and credit my wife 100% on making my idea's reality. ;D

View attachment 2346


View attachment 2347


View attachment 2348


----------



## 71Chevrolet (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice! I've been playing around with it for a while. I haven't tried the sling yet but after seeing how nice yours turned out I just might give it a try!


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I love the rifle sling. I'm going to try that.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Found pics of this guys stuff on Google. Especially like the ammo holder bracelet! And the clasp he used with an emergency whistle in it is slick. BTW, you can buy all kinds of plastic or metal clasps cheap on Ebay. The plastic ones are AMAZINGLY strong.

My Paracord Projects - Imgur


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

I've used paracord to wrap knife/ammo can handles, as well as gun stocks, and made dog leashes, lanyards, and rifle slings out of the stuff. I got a bunch on sale cheap, and was bored one weekend lol


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

I've been using paracord to make things for awhile. I've made some dog leashes and collars, and of course bracelets for kids. Even did a belt out of the orange and camo for a friend.


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

I just saw that hat band, I'll have to do that! Didn't think of it...


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Next is a hat band / ammo holder, and a bracelet for .308 
View attachment 2441


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Para cord .44 Magnum hat band. 

Holds a full box of 20
View attachment 2543
View attachment 2544


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Cool stuff, but wearing a bracelet of any kind for a man is a sure fire way to never get laid again. :mrgreen:

Either way paracord items seem big money. I couldn't believe they wanted almost 50 bucks for this paracord belt I came across.

Timberline Knives Paracord Survival Belt FREE S&H 5103, 5104, 5101, 5102, 5105, 5106, 5107, 5108, 5109, 5110, 5111, 5112. Timberline Knives Belts.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks for the link! I've got a MILE of this stuff in black I've been wondering what to do with. Next project... BELT!


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

View attachment 2616


Complete'o! 75' of cord.


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

I made a dog leash, just a simple single pass one color knot (I prefer using one line/color, to have the whole uninterrupted length if needed). I used around 80 feet, plus it can be coiled up pretty small. But yes, I see how much people ask for paracord items, makes me feel good that I can make my own!


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

BigCheeseStick said:


> View attachment 2616
> 
> 
> Complete'o! 75' of cord.


Nice work. That looks real good.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks! It's a distraction from the news just repeating it's self.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Knot tying in general is a dying art. Fewer needs and stretch cords have eliminated most functional needs. All that is left is art. The idea of making para cord projects among survivalist is to have cord on an emergency.

How many will know how to use the cord effectively and effectively?

I have tried and have a number of books. Some I pack in car emergency packs. I just do not have the opportunity to master many knots.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Knot tying is definitely an "art". I try to come up with handy ways to carry paracord because in a survival situation, or even if you just get turned around on a hunting trip and end up spending the night in the woods, cord is PRICELESS! You can do anything with it! Use it to tie up your rain parka for shelter, make a hammock, tie up meat away from predators, pull out individual strands and use it for fishing and snares (550 paracord has 7 internal strands), lashing for making a litter, or splint, or shelter, or raft... How long would you like me to go on?  

Cordage is arguably the single most valuable tool you can have if SHTF. If your willing to get a blister or two, fire only requires a couple sticks.

Been putting together an order with my wife, and these are on my list of wants. Knot Playing Cards - Learn to Tie Knots


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Has anyone tried making a holster out of paracord? That would make for a very quiet holster and it wouldn't rot like leather will.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Latest creation. It has dividers between each magazine to keep them separate. Haven't field tested it yet, but the magazines slip in and out slick as owl shat. 

View attachment 2826
View attachment 2827


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

A trick I learned is that you can wash paracord in HOT water and it'll shrink. So if you make a bracelet or anything and it's to big, just soak it in hot water a little while and let it dry. When it shrinks it also stiffens up, and anything you've "weaved" obviously becomes tighter.

Tested this with a couple brands of 550. Seems pretty consistent.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

After getting out for field testing I found the magazines flopped around a little to much, and the whole pouch flopped around on my belt. I snugged up the cord around the top, and changed the belt loops as shown. Problems solved! Works great now and the magazines still slip in and out without a hitch. 
View attachment 2911


----------



## MtnPapa (Oct 12, 2013)

I have replaced the wooden handles on several knives with 550 cord, works great, & easy project.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Digging up this thread but the pics are gone and I wanted to see if anyone has a suggestion for an AR sling that is wider than the typical serpent knot. Gonna make one for the hubs but I'm thinking the serpent knot is going to cut into his shoulder because it's so narrow. Ideas?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Indie, I can't be a lot of help as I don't own an AR but I have seen harnesses that the ARs are clipped to. If you are making a sling you can make the part that goes over the shoulder as wide as it takes to be comfortable. It will also depend on what you want to make it out of. Paracord, leather, nylon or canvas webbing. If you have an idea of what you would like it to look like then you can choose a material to fit or if you have a material in mind then you can build a pattern to make it work. (I specialize in thinking outside the box)


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'll have to break out the paracord one of these nights and see if I can figure something out. I only know the serpent knot like for making bracelets, which comes out to something like 1/2" width - ouch on the shoulder! I'd also like to figure out about how much I'd need. I have a bulk roll of white but only 50' chunks of the others. The bracelets take about 1' per 1" and I see that AR slings are about 54", which means I'll have to tie or buy longer.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Eureka! Paracord Rifle Sling


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

I use a paracord lanyard at my workplace and I have tons of paracord laying around at home.. havent put too much stuff together with it though, haha

550 Paracord Strong Quality Lanyard Variety of by BlueStyles


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Try a king Cobra weave on the sling, basically it's just another cobras weave over top of of that first cobra weave and it will widen the sling quite a bit. I made one for my oldest boys toy M4 and he loves it. You could possibly weave it into a single point sling if that sort of thing interests you. I've considered Paracord slings but I like leather so I'll stick with it, they are fun to make for the boys though.

-Infidel


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks! I'm heading out to the craft room *Of Doom* (in a deep, bass voice) to see if I can round up the paracord. Hopefully I have a 100' chunk of something that's not pink (hey, girls like survival bracelets too (used to sell them at markets)). I'll take pics if I manage to work something out.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Do you have an idea of how much cord it took to do it with the King Cobra, Infidel? I tried it tonight and it makes it about 1" wide, which is great, but I imagine it nearly doubles the cordage requirements. My longest length out there was 50' so I'll have to buy either way, plus I don't have a color I think he'd like. Except for black, but still only 50'. I ran out of ambition tonight but I think I'm going to try weaving through four strands and see how that turns out tomorrow.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

I think I went through about 35' of cord but it's no where near a full size sling and I only did the king cobra at the upper portion that rides on the shoulder. If I were doing a full size sling I'd want at least 100' on hand maybe a bit more.

-Infidel


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Where can I buy good cord


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

We bought ours at Home Depot but I'm sure there are online sources that offer a better color selection for cheaper. We bought the cord to make bracelets for my boys for Veteran's day. They each picked a Veteran in our family and made a bracelet in the colors of that Veteran's branch of the military. I think I paid $3.99 for each package of 50' eventually I plan to order up a bunch in a better color selection. They want to make something for Mom for Christmas so I'm going to need more anyway. If I find a good deal online somewhere I'll post the link.

-Infidel


----------

